# 93010 - are multiple units allowed



## coders_rock! (May 17, 2011)

are multiple units allowed for CPT 93010?


----------



## jennie2223 (May 17, 2011)

*are multiple units allowed for CPT 93010?*

Yes you may bill multiple units; however, depending on the insurancewill determine how the units are billed.

Example Medicare  3 units
                           Unit
93010                   1
93010/76               1
93010/76                1


Example Medicaid    3 units
93010                       3 

Florida Medicaid let us bundle the units all together for billing.


----------



## coders_rock! (May 18, 2011)

jennie2223 said:


> Yes you may bill multiple units; however, depending on the insurancewill determine how the units are billed.
> 
> Example Medicare  3 units
> Unit
> ...



To clarify, are y ou saying 3 units are allowed?


----------



## OliviaPrice (May 18, 2011)

Yes you can bill multiple EKG interps as long as medical necessity supports it.  How it is billed on the claim should be determined by your carrier and how they prefer it be billed.  

Be sure the EKG's were done as a diagnostic test (patient is having signs/symptoms or other indications) and not as a baseline screening before and/or after a procedure.


----------



## armymomryan (May 18, 2011)

Also, if there is another procedure the same day, i.e. Echo, heart Cath, stress test, etc... you will have to append 59 to 93010.  Double check with Florida but this is the case with Nebraska


----------



## coders_rock! (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kumaresang (Aug 16, 2021)

IS 


jennie2223 said:


> *are multiple units allowed for CPT 93010?*
> 
> Yes you may bill multiple units; however, depending on the insurancewill determine how the units are billed.
> 
> ...


Is there any additional modifier need to be added for third EKG like 59 or XU?


----------

